# similar to songr on BSD...



## d_mon (Aug 5, 2011)

people...is there some software similar to songr? i'm closing the circle now,just need that info to do the great step to BSD!


----------



## fonz (Aug 5, 2011)

d_mon said:
			
		

> is there some software similar to songr?


That depends on how similar you want it.

You can download music, movies and other stuff with P2P software, but Songr itself is only for Windows and requires .NET so that's probably a no-go.

Fonz


----------

